# Hsdpa



## HSPA (9 ديسمبر 2010)

High-speed downlink packet access (HSDPA) is based on the evolution of wideband code division multiple access (W-CDMA) technology and has been standardized in the 3GPP W-CDMA Release 5 specifications. Targeted at mobile multimedia applications, HSDPA is capable of achieving reduced delays and peak data rates up to 14 Mbps in the downlink, (i.e., from the basestation to the mobile terminal). This is made possible by the addition of a new high-speed downlink shared channel and three fundamental technologies relying on rapid adaptation of transmission parameters to the instantaneous channel conditions:​ 
Adaptive modulation and coding (AMC)
Fast hybrid automatic-repeat-request (ARQ)
Fast scheduling​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-sawsan (12 ديسمبر 2010)

:20:thank you​


----------

